# How to know if your clones rooted?



## red_ss (Feb 2, 2008)

guys i was wondering is there is any way to know if your clones rooted. i have some clones in small cutted bottoles of water with soil, i planted them for about 15 days, i still dont know if they rooted or not??

in the first week they were bent but now they are standing! does that means they rooted?

please help
Thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 2, 2008)

*Well you can really tell if they have some new growth. Another way is to give them a slight tug upward. Not hard but a slight tug. If it has some give they are still not rooted if they feel firm they are rooted.  *


----------



## the widowmaker (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd suggest against the gentle tug just in case they have only just formed and you yank the roots out, they have been in there for 15 days now as you say, so just think logically to yourself, what does a plant do when it dies, if your clone is copying this after 15 days then its a fair chance that you were unsuccesful if after 15 days they are doing what you say yours are doing and that is standing to attention then they must be alive.


----------



## Hick (Feb 2, 2008)

...I suggest just waiting for new growth. The "tug" can determine, but just a l'il too much "tug"" can also kill.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd say the very best way is to wait until after you harvest the 1st time, then you will be sure you had roots. :rofl:

Actually, since you've seen em perk up, I'd hazzard a guess that everything is fine.  GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## the widowmaker (Feb 2, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...I suggest just waiting for new growth. The "tug" can determine, but just a l'il too much "tug"" can also kill.



If they stay pert and alert for long enough seeing new growth is inevitable, just keep doing what your doing and eventually new growth will happen, it could be tomorrow it could be a week, just stay patient and know that they are alive.

The biggest piece of advice i give to any grower is not to mess around with it, just let it get on with, if it were in the wild it would do what it does without any intervention from man, so just do what you gotta do and quit that faffing, the more complicated you make growing the more mistakes you'll make just keep everything simple.


----------



## red_ss (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you guys.. i really appreciate your help here..

should i spry the leaves with water every day?


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 2, 2008)

red_ss said:
			
		

> should i spry the leaves with water every day?


 
No more spritzing needed.  Only good for the first few days, if needed at all.  Cuttings get their moisture they need through the stem before rooting, and when roots are formed, through them, obviously.

One way I can tell that my clones have rooted without tugging on the plant is when the lower leaves of the cutting yellow.  You will almost always have roots establishing at that time, IME.


----------



## red_ss (Feb 3, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> No more spritzing needed. Only good for the first few days, if needed at all. Cuttings get their moisture they need through the stem before rooting, and when roots are formed, through them, obviously.
> 
> One way I can tell that my clones have rooted without tugging on the plant is when the lower leaves of the cutting yellow. You will almost always have roots establishing at that time, IME.


Thanks buddy..
i had many leaves turnned yellow so i took them off, i didnt know that i have 2spray them with water the first days? i just did it after about 2 weeks when somone recommended it? should i keep doing it?


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 3, 2008)

IMO, you really should only mist them with water during their first week as a clone, if that.


----------



## godtea (Feb 3, 2008)

If you are getting antsy about it instead of pulling on the cutting ,try pushing on a leaf lateraly ,if you have movement at the "trunk" ( rotation ) you don't have substantial rooting .By useing the leaf as your lever handle it will bend before the roots snap off , if they are established .Patience is my advised course , if they don't root they will eventualy look very dead
 I learned this technique after killing my fair share of viable clones


----------

